# Wie heißt der kleinste Dom der Welt?



## BIG 2 (30 März 2011)

Kondom - da passt nur einer rein und der muss auch noch stehen.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 März 2011)

BIG 2 schrieb:


> Kondom - da passt nur einer rein und der muss auch noch stehen.



*STIMMT HAST RECHT*:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (30 März 2011)

Der ist so klein, sogar die Glocken hängen draußen


----------



## NAFFTIE (16 Apr. 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> *STIMMT HAST RECHT*:thumbup:



 geil lach 
rofl3


----------

